
Bombly – Keep Talking and Nobody Explodes Robot - ShaneWilton
https://github.com/thebarbershopper/bombly
======
ShaneWilton
Here's a video of it in action:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydQEb6zyAuE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydQEb6zyAuE)

